# B.P. - Funnel Markings



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Does anyone know when B.P. put the letters on the funnel. They seem to have been there just after the war but I cant find out when the letters B.P. became a part of the Iranian flag on the funnel. Thanks.


----------



## Don Lorimer (Oct 31, 2006)

I remember changing the funnel markings to BP and the paint from grey decking to green in 1970


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

janathull said:


> Does anyone know when B.P. put the letters on the funnel. They seem to have been there just after the war but I cant find out when the letters B.P. became a part of the Iranian flag on the funnel. Thanks.


Janathull,
BP put their name on funnels in 1955. They have removed it in the last few years, in line with other oil companies, to avoid being associated with possible environmental damage caused by one of their vessels.
Kind regards,
John F.


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks for the info. I remember changing the colour scheme in the early 70s, there was a bit of dissention because at a distance the funnel was similar to Shells. It appears that when B.P. was the British Tanker Company they had the letters BTC painted over the Iranian flag. Another thing that has come up is wether the funnel was grey during the war. Regards to everyone.


----------



## John_F (May 12, 2005)

janathull said:


> Thanks for the info. I remember changing the colour scheme in the early 70s, there was a bit of dissention because at a distance the funnel was similar to Shells. It appears that when B.P. was the British Tanker Company they had the letters BTC painted over the Iranian flag. Another thing that has come up is wether the funnel was grey during the war. Regards to everyone.


Janathull,
See picture below for the funnel colours over the years. In about 1995, the colours reverted to those shown for 1927 - 1955 & the houseflag to that shown for 1955 - 1968. During the war years all funnels were painted grey, along with the rest of the vessel. All ships names were concealed.
Kind regards,
John.


----------



## hasse neren (Oct 20, 2006)

John_F said:


> Janathull,
> See picture below for the funnel colours over the years. In about 1995, the colours reverted to those shown for 1927 - 1955 & the houseflag to that shown for 1955 - 1968. During the war years all funnels were painted grey, along with the rest of the vessel. All ships names were concealed.
> Kind regards,
> John.


Great info. for me to John.
Yours Hasse


----------



## janathull (Aug 31, 2005)

Thanks every body for the info. I have now got the info I wanted. janathull


----------

